# Thomas Fey's Haydn Complete Symphonies Cycle?



## realdealblues

Has anyone heard any of the new Haydn Complete Symphonies Cycle that Thomas Fey is recording? 

I don't know anything about Thomas Fey, btw.

I've got the Fischer set and the Dorati set (among other incomplete sets) and I'm just curious how it compares to the cycles that came before it.

I see they have quite a few volumes out now (18 so far) and I read he's trying to release 4 volumes a year until they are all recorded. It seems like he is going to get them all recorded in a shorter span than his predecessors and will have a more consistent recorded sound.

Just curious if anyone has given them a listen and can compare them to the Fischer or Dorati sets.


----------



## Ukko

The earlier recordings in the cycle were not released at so fast a pace. I have seen several enthusiastic reviews (by posters I am acquainted with in another forum) of the earlier recordings. Personally I don't much like them, the brass being 'brassier' than what pleases me.That trait coarsens the sound in general for me. I suggest you pick up a single disc or two before jumping in all over.


----------



## realdealblues

I wouldn't jump in anyway until all the discs were actually released and more likely in a discount box set.

I was just curious. I haven't really heard anything about them. I currently like the Fischer set as a complete cycle, although I do quite often frequent the symphonies that Hogwood and Pinnock recorded. I really wish both Hogwood and Goodman would have finished their cycles. That would have been the best of both worlds for me. Goodman with the Harpsichord and Hogwood without.


----------



## Ramako

His brass is a bit unusual, although I don't find it a big issue.

His interpretations are fairly, um, interesting? He takes enormous liberties sometimes (listen to the tempo changes in the first movement of no. 44) but I actually quite like what I have heard. I didn't realize he was going to finish the whole cycle - I must have had him confused with the others who didn't manage to do so.


----------



## Ukko

realdealblues said:


> I wouldn't jump in anyway until all the discs were actually released and more likely in a discount box set.
> 
> I was just curious. I haven't really heard anything about them. I currently like the Fischer set as a complete cycle, although I do quite often frequent the symphonies that Hogwood and Pinnock recorded. I really wish both Hogwood and Goodman would have finished their cycles. That would have been the best of both worlds for me. Goodman with the Harpsichord and Hogwood without.


There are similarities between Fey's and Goodman's recordings. The ensemble is a little rough in both, and both more so in the earlier recordings.


----------

